# Apple Watch 2?



## akshaym390

I heard that Apple will be unveiling the watch 2 in their March event. What do you guys think? Should I wait till the watch 2 and how true are the rumours?

Thanks,
Ak


----------



## Snoweagle

akshaym390 said:


> I heard that Apple will be unveiling the watch 2 in their March event. What do you guys think? Should I wait till the watch 2 and how true are the rumours?
> 
> Thanks,
> Ak


The Watch 2 will not be announced next week. Rumours stated release probably by 3rd quarter.


----------



## BarracksSi

Try August 2017.

Or not.

Rumors suck. I can make up rumors all day long. Then, when it doesn't happen, I can say it was "delayed".


----------



## pr1uk

The rumours were for September 2016 but i cannot believe they could update their first issue of the mini wrist phone enough to make a difference what could happen is they could add even more apps and make the useless battery life even worse


----------



## akshaym390

Thanks for your replies guys. I guess I'll go for the normal steel Apple watch and maybe get it gold plated for a 100 quid


----------



## Scottya

This is from the Macrumors website:

watchOS 2.2 
Along with iOS 9.3, watchOS 2.2 introduces support for connecting multiple Apple Watches to a single iPhone. The update also includes an update for the built-in Maps app. Along with a revamped interface and buttons for accessing quick directions to home and work, Maps now supports the Nearby feature first introduced with iOS 9, allowing users to to quickly locate local points of interest. 

I'm hoping they eventually allow for third party watch face designs...or give us more options.


----------



## Snoweagle

I was hoping a single AW connected to multiple iPhones instead.


----------



## BarracksSi

Snoweagle said:


> I was hoping a single AW connected to multiple iPhones instead.


How would it know which person is wearing it?

Or do you mean for people who have to use more than one iPhone, like a work phone and personal phone? Saw a bunch of people at a local restaurant with their pairs of phones stacked by their dinner.


----------



## Snoweagle

BarracksSi said:


> How would it know which person is wearing it?
> 
> Or do you mean for people who have to use more than one iPhone, like a work phone and personal phone? Saw a bunch of people at a local restaurant with their pairs of phones stacked by their dinner.


As in personal use since I have another 6 plus with a line. So maybe for those like myself, have multiple iPhones.


----------



## gregormax

Expect a new watch line in September. I'm pretty confident they will announce new models this year and usually they do it in September, so...


----------



## ronalddheld

why not release this watch with the Iphone 7 and 7 Plus?


----------



## mistertoony

i think they will release an updated apple watch with iphone 7/7plus in september. thought not sure what it will include. maybe it will be water proof?


----------



## ronalddheld

mistertoony said:


> i think they will release an updated apple watch with iphone 7/7plus in september. thought not sure what it will include. maybe it will be water proof?


Maybe support for watch 1 and 2 with iPhone 7 g 7 plus? I am thinking about it if the new one has cellular support.


----------



## scentedlead

AppleInsider.com: 2016 Apple Watch will be internal 's' upgrade, major design changes to wait until 2017, insider says



> This year's second-generation Apple Watch will feature improved internal components, but its external design will be largely unchanged from the first-generation model, according to well-connected insider Ming-Chi Kuo.


Like all rumors, my approach is, "I'll believe it when I see it." That said, this does make sense. iPhones get a new exterior every two years. And iPads and Macbooks get new exteriors every few years. But it's the internals that matter the most right? (Nevermind the people who are peeved because they like showing off new things and don't like when others around them can't tell the new from the old.)


----------



## ronalddheld

scentedlead said:


> AppleInsider.com: 2016 Apple Watch will be internal 's' upgrade, major design changes to wait until 2017, insider says
> 
> Like all rumors, my approach is, "I'll believe it when I see it." That said, this does make sense. iPhones get a new exterior every two years. And iPads and Macbooks get new exteriors every few years. But it's the internals that matter the most right? (Nevermind the people who are peeved because they like showing off new things and don't like when others around them can't tell the new from the old.)


Internals matter more unless the external design was bad to begin with.


----------



## scentedlead

ronalddheld said:


> Internals matter more unless the external design was bad to begin with.


Well, I have noticed that the external design has drawn all sorts of strong reaction from "I love it!" to "It's practical," to "Whatev-" to "I hate it!" with many here on WUS not giving it a chance at all because of how it looks, though I wonder how much of that is an extreme negative reaction to the idea of having a computer replacing metal gears and fishing for any reason to hate it.

Truth be told, I wish the AW were square, but I think a portrait-oriented rectangle is fine enough. I know a lot of people want a circle watch dial, but that's annoying once you do things like read text messages longer than one line.


----------



## aweil1025

Nice


----------



## ronalddheld

scentedlead said:


> Well, I have noticed that the external design has drawn all sorts of strong reaction from "I love it!" to "It's practical," to "Whatev-" to "I hate it!" with many here on WUS not giving it a chance at all because of how it looks, though I wonder how much of that is an extreme negative reaction to the idea of having a computer replacing metal gears and fishing for any reason to hate it.
> 
> Truth be told, I wish the AW were square, but I think a portrait-oriented rectangle is fine enough. I know a lot of people want a circle watch dial, but that's annoying once you do things like read text messages longer than one line.


Quartz and mechanicals need to be judged on their own merits. Circular dials are not useful at all for reading text. Uncertain of the best shape for any smartwatch.


----------



## ronalddheld

There are rumors of new apps need to run natively on watch 2 and cellular capabilities. What do people think about that?


----------



## BarracksSi

ronalddheld said:


> There are rumors of new apps need to run natively on watch 2 and cellular capabilities. What do people think about that?


Not a rumor, but a fact (for once).


----------



## scentedlead

ronalddheld said:


> There are rumors of new apps need to run natively on watch 2 and cellular capabilities. What do people think about that?





BarracksSi said:


> Not a rumor, but a fact (for once).


As the AW has only 8GB of space and as I have bad memories of an 8GB iPhone . . . goodbye music and photos on my watch!

I kid. I have only a few photos on my watch and I use only streaming music services-and I'm very selective about which apps I put on my watch. But I look forward to faster apps.


----------



## BarracksSi

Adding a link to Apple's requirement for AW apps to be native after June 1:
https://developer.apple.com/news/?id=04222016a

(didn't want this to get stuck at the bottom of the previous page)

There's a big difference between facts and "rumor" nonsense. There are "rumors" about the AW 2, iPhone 7, etc. Those are the stories that aren't even worth your mouse click. When the word comes straight from Apple, you can take it as _fact_.


----------



## ronalddheld

BarracksSi said:


> Not a rumor, but a fact (for once).


The fact is about new apps, not the cellular function?


----------



## BarracksSi

ronalddheld said:


> The fact is about new apps, not the cellular function?


New apps must be native.

Nobody worth listening to has said diddly-squat about cellular function.


----------



## scentedlead

If you look at the teardowns of the AW, where would you put a cellular antenna? How much larger than 38mm does the AW need to be to accommodate a cellular antenna?

Also, you put a cellular antenna in there, that's one more phone number to deal with. Try explaining _that_ to non-techies.


----------



## ronalddheld

scentedlead said:


> If you look at the teardowns of the AW, where would you put a cellular antenna? How much larger than 38mm does the AW need to be to accommodate a cellular antenna?
> 
> Also, you put a cellular antenna in there, that's one more phone number to deal with. Try explaining _that_ to non-techies.


Cellular capacity would free one from carrying the phone around when inconvenient.


----------



## zetaplus93

scentedlead said:


> If you look at the teardowns of the AW, where would you put a cellular antenna? How much larger than 38mm does the AW need to be to accommodate a cellular antenna?
> 
> Also, you put a cellular antenna in there, that's one more phone number to deal with. Try explaining _that_ to non-techies.


Certainly there are technical challenges to placing a cellular antenna in the AW.

But look at the potential upsides. For the AW to be truly standalone, a cellular connection would really help, along with zippy general performance.

I wonder if it would ever be possible for the AW to "share" the same phone number as your iPhone. The AW would get access to the Internet, and if someone called you, both the AW and your iPhone would ring.


----------



## ronalddheld

Assuming cellular capacity, would anyone buy one without owning an IPhone?


----------



## BarracksSi

ronalddheld said:


> Assuming cellular capacity, would anyone buy one without owning an IPhone?


Not me. I can't imagine trying to manage and configure an AW without a smartphone app.


----------



## ronalddheld

I would if you could also use the phone for the settings.


----------



## BarracksSi

ronalddheld said:


> I would if you could also use the phone for the settings.


But your question implies not owning an iPhone.


----------



## ronalddheld

BarracksSi said:


> But your question implies not owning an iPhone.


That is true, so the original question stands.


----------



## BarracksSi

ronalddheld said:


> That is true, so the original question stands.


So you're saying no, you would not buy a cellular-capable AW if you didn't have an iPhone to manage it. Right?

If so, that makes two of us, at least.


----------



## ronalddheld

BarracksSi said:


> So you're saying no, you would not buy a cellular-capable AW if you didn't have an iPhone to manage it. Right?
> 
> If so, that makes two of us, at least.


Anyone else? Maybe want it both ways, able to run apps from the watch standalone and managed the apps from the IPhone?


----------



## BarracksSi

There are native apps for the AW already. Been that way since watchOS 2 came out. I've got a couple games which have iPhone apps only for the sake of installation onto the AW; the iPhone apps don't do anything on their own.


----------



## ronalddheld

BarracksSi said:


> There are native apps for the AW already. Been that way since watchOS 2 came out. I've got a couple games which have iPhone apps only for the sake of installation onto the AW; the iPhone apps don't do anything on their own.


Good to hear live experiences. Hopefully we will at least know specs by. WWDC.


----------



## VR16710

You guys have me curious now. I wonder if bands will be interchangeable ... I'm still tempted to try one of the woven nylons.


----------



## bryan00

akshaym390 said:


> Thanks for your replies guys. I guess I'll go for the normal steel Apple watch and maybe get it gold plated for a 100 quid


I like the way you think, how can i get my steel AW gold plated?


----------



## akshaym390

bryan00 said:


> I like the way you think, how can i get my steel AW gold plated?


Where are you located? Here in Brighton, my local jeweller is willing to do it for £160. Otherwise, there are a few people on eBay who will do it for £80-£200 depending on the thickness required. You will have to post your watch to them. Hope this helps


----------



## ronalddheld

Will gold plating those cases make for a lasting coating?


----------



## BarracksSi

ronalddheld said:


> Will gold plating those cases make for a lasting coating?


Doubtful. I've only heard of mixed results so far. It'd be better to do it with a completely disassembled watch body, but I don't think too many shops are ready to strip one down.


----------



## ronalddheld

Yes but when and with what specs?


----------



## ronalddheld

Anthing new on whether this watch will be announced next month?


----------



## TKMikey

It will most likely be a September announcement/release to go alongside the new iPhones. They _might_ announce it during WWDC but unlikely. I could be wrong though.


----------



## BarracksSi

WWDC product launches are quite rare. Maybe an update to the Mac Pro or a display or something, but that's all they would bother showing. It's Apple's World-Wide _Developer_ Conference, after all, and the focus has been on writing code.

Here's a broad, not-so-specific outline of the schedule:
https://developer.apple.com/wwdc/schedule/


----------



## Fer Guzman

Yeah I agree, I doubt any 2nd gen announcements. Maybe some watch OS announcement though. I doubt a new version will be released until later this year or maybe even early 2017, it should be a major improvement though since they had significant time to develop.


----------



## ronalddheld

Rumor has it the OS will be announced this week, and the watch in September.


----------



## DougFNJ

I wouldn't be surprised if it ended up being announced in the Spring 2017 event with the iPads. There have been no part leaks, and very minimal vague information has been leaked. On the flip side, you can almost build a new iPhone 7 from all the leaked info, and we have a 99% idea what the new MacBook Pro's will look like.


----------



## ronalddheld

DougFNJ said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if it ended up being announced in the Spring 2017 event with the iPads. There have been no part leaks, and very minimal vague information has been leaked. On the flip side, you can almost build a new iPhone 7 from all the leaked info, and we have a 99% idea what the new MacBook Pro's will look like.


You are claiming no new AW for 2016?


----------



## DougFNJ

ronalddheld said:


> You are claiming no new AW for 2016?


I claim nothing! :-d

I just frequent a lot of Apple sites. Typically when an updated i product is approaching release and announcement, rumors float around about the features, leaked photos start making their way around the blogs, a lot of chatter takes place about the new specs, etc. So for instance right now for the iPhone, we know the design changes will not be drastic. The antenna lines will most likely disappear, a Navy Blue version may be released, upgraded processor and camera, 2 flashes on the iPhone 7 plus, possible bump to 256 GB, most likely removal of headphone adapter, and there are a number of leaked shots of the processor and camera.

The new Macbook pro will most likely be much thinner, new scissor like keyboard, they are talking about a new trackpad, and there have been leaked photos showing the case.

On the Apple Watch, about 6 months ago I read a rumor of them exploring an LTE chip for the Apple Watch. Early last year, I saw a rumor about a FaceTime camera and thinner case. That's about it for specific Apple Watch leaks which are extremely vague. No part leaks, no photos, just speculation on release dates.

Now mind you, our beloved current Apple Watch had very vague information as well before it's release. The difference here is they were not in mass manufacturing when Apple Watch was announced. The reason so much information gets leaked on soon to be announced mass manufactured devices is because so many people are making them. Someone ends up sneaking some type of information for the $$. These devices get manufactured months before they get announced.

So I am not in the know, and I could be totally wrong, but thats why I say I wouldn't be surprised. But I also wouldn't be surprised if Apple holds some kind of event in Summer to announce the new MacBooks that have not been updated for 400 days. Maybe a new watch will make an appearance there?

Bottom line is nothing is official with Apple until Phil Schiller holds the product in the air on stage.


----------



## BarracksSi

They updated the MacBooks a few weeks ago. Same size, still just one port, but a speed bump.


----------



## DougFNJ

BarracksSi said:


> They updated the MacBooks a few weeks ago. Same size, still just one port, but a speed bump.


Yessir, I am typing this on one as we speak 

The Macbook Pro's are getting the redesign. Minor updates and spec bumps are typically just updated on the site. What they will be doing with the MacBook Pro's will be presented. Question is, will they hold another Keynote in the Summer, or will they introduce them when they introduce the iPhone 7? And will the Apple Watch be included in that Keynote as well?

Stay tuned Apple Fans!!!


----------



## Snoweagle

It was said that Apple is prepping up for a 'busy 2nd half of 2016', so it'll be mainly all the hardware upgrades!


----------



## VR16710

DougFNJ said:


> Yessir, I am typing this on one as we speak
> 
> The Macbook Pro's are getting the redesign. Minor updates and spec bumps are typically just updated on the site. What they will be doing with the MacBook Pro's will be presented. Question is, will they hold another Keynote in the Summer, or will they introduce them when they introduce the iPhone 7? And will the Apple Watch be included in that Keynote as well?
> 
> Stay tuned Apple Fans!!!


Not to get off topic but if I were a tad more of an impulse buyer, I'd be typing on one of those as well! Excited to see what the Macbook Pro's will be like, sounds like it might be awhile though.


----------



## DougFNJ

VR16710 said:


> Not to get off topic but if I were a tad more of an impulse buyer, I'd be typing on one of those as well! Excited to see what the Macbook Pro's will be like, sounds like it might be awhile though.


I love this MacBook. The downsize alone made it so worth it. I'm ok with using multi port adapters because I don't plug in often, and I do not feel like I am suffering at all with the speed. It's actually more impressive being there is no fan.


----------



## BarracksSi

DougFNJ said:


> I love this MacBook. The downsize alone made it so worth it. I'm ok with using multi port adapters because I don't plug in often, and I do not feel like I am suffering at all with the speed. It's actually more impressive being there is no fan.


I really want to get a new MacBook to carry around for meetups and whatnot. The USB-C port is only putting me off for not being MagSafe, because I've seen plenty of instances of Apple laptops being spared a yank to the floor thanks to their MagSafe plugs popping off when someone trips on the cable. I've seen maybe one or two adapters which add MagSafe-style ability to USB-C, though.


----------



## DougFNJ

It's an incredible little laptop. Feel free to shoot me a PM if you have any questions about it. I have found the perfect computing lineup for me with the MacBook, iPad Pro 9.7", my iPhone and of course Apple Watch. What 1 lacks, the other makes up for. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mharris660

I would rather have a paper weight, much more useful.


----------



## ronalddheld

Anything new on this watch?


----------



## Snoweagle

DougFNJ said:


> It's an incredible little laptop. Feel free to shoot me a PM if you have any questions about it. I have found the perfect computing lineup for me with the MacBook, iPad Pro 9.7", my iPhone and of course Apple Watch. What 1 lacks, the other makes up for.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Posted this pic before but just felt I wanted to post again, my Apple family! :-!


----------



## ronalddheld

Rumor: Apple Watch 2 to be announced this fall, Apple keeps expectations in check


----------



## ronalddheld

https://www.engadget.com/2016/08/08/analyst-claims-apple-watch-2-due-later-this-year/


----------



## DougFNJ

Rumors are heating up!


----------



## ronalddheld

Good news maybe?


----------



## BarracksSi

Still rumors, and that particular analyst is a hit-and-miss. If you took his advice while playing Blackjack, you'd lose money.


----------



## ronalddheld

https://www.engadget.com/2016/08/13/apple-watch-sold-out/


----------



## ronalddheld

Apple Watch 2 may not have cellular, but will have GPS


----------



## heatharnold

Is there an exact release date?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronalddheld

heatharnold said:


> Is there an exact release date?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Likely at the same time as the IPhone 7s


----------



## heatharnold

Is there an exact date? Other than Fall.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BarracksSi

No.


----------



## ronalddheld

As accessories and leaks for the iPhone 7 are increasing , maybe some leaks for the AW 2 will start to appear?


----------



## Cape

Am patiently awaiting for more news as well.


----------



## Snoweagle

I regret to state that my current AW finally failed, last worked last saturday and yesterday found that the watch does not detect wrist and the sensor panel behind became loose and able to rotate around, rendering no green lights and hence unable to read heart rate too. Wore it since last year early July.

Replacing it according to my local Apple service centre, is very costly. Therefore I made my decision to await the Watch 2.


----------



## BarracksSi

Snoweagle said:


> I regret to state that my current AW finally failed, last worked last saturday and yesterday found that the watch does not detect wrist and *the sensor panel behind became loose and able to rotate around*, rendering no green lights and hence unable to read heart rate too. Wore it since last year early July.
> 
> Replacing it according to my local Apple service centre, is very costly. Therefore I made my decision to await the Watch 2.


Ah, gotcha (I already replied to your post in the other thread) --

The back coming off is a known issue. Contact Apple directly and they'll probably just swap it for a replacement. I've read they'll do it when out of warranty, too.


----------



## Snoweagle

BarracksSi said:


> Ah, gotcha (I already replied to your post in the other thread) --
> 
> The back coming off is a known issue. Contact Apple directly and they'll probably just swap it for a replacement. I've read they'll do it when out of warranty, too.


Actually I've called the main service centre here in Singapore (and yes, we've no Apple Store as currently it's still under construction, will be opened this fall) and was told that they will send to main Apple office for a one to one replacement, but at a hefty cost of S$600 (US$444 approx.) as I do not have AppleCare and warranty just expired last month. Lead time is 5 to 7 working days.

Since at this high cost, might as well wait for Watch 2 but I seriously hope by the keynote at next month's event for the iPhone/Mac launches, will also announce the Watch 2.


----------



## BarracksSi

This is the quote to which I'm referring. I'm looking for its source and any more details:



> Apple has determined that under certain conditions on some Apple Watch and Apple Watch Sport devices the back cover may separate from the watch case. Apple will service eligible devices free of charge.
> 
> Apple will authorize coverage for two years from the date of purchase or until June 18, 2017.


Discussion at Apple's support site (not necessarily the source of the above quote, but you may have to step it up above your local service center):

https://discussions.apple.com/message/30279923?start=0&tstart=0


----------



## Snoweagle

BarracksSi said:


> This is the quote to which I'm referring. I'm looking for its source and any more details:
> 
> Discussion at Apple's support site (not necessarily the source of the above quote, but you may have to step it up above your local service center):
> 
> https://discussions.apple.com/message/30279923?start=0&tstart=0


I'm also looking for the official quote from Apple on this but can't seem to find. Will be extremely useful if I could screenshot it and show them.


----------



## BarracksSi

Snoweagle said:


> I'm also looking for the official quote from Apple on this but can't seem to find. Will be extremely useful if I could screenshot it and show them.


I don't think you'll find it through regular online searching. (hint hint)


----------



## Fer Guzman

The back came off my mom's apple watch. She was 1 or 2 months out of warranty, but they replaced it anyways free of charge. They sent me a box and a label, and they sent me a refurbished model in like 3 days. So I'd talk to apple directly.


----------



## Snoweagle

BarracksSi said:


> I don't think you'll find it through regular online searching. (hint hint)


Replied you via PM.


----------



## Snoweagle

Fer Guzman said:


> The back came off my mom's apple watch. She was 1 or 2 months out of warranty, but they replaced it anyways free of charge. They sent me a box and a label, and they sent me a refurbished model in like 3 days. So I'd talk to apple directly.


I spoke to them this morning and was told being in Singapore, the only way is to send it via an authorised service centre here before they'll send it to Apple for an exchange. The problem is they quoted a high price for me and I just dont get why do I need to pay for it since it's a known fault.

Guess I'll have to speak to e service centre guys again. By the way, I was given a case number from Apple.


----------



## BarracksSi

Snoweagle said:


> I spoke to them this morning and was told being in Singapore, the only way is to send it via an authorised service centre here before they'll send it to Apple for an exchange. The problem is they quoted a high price for me and I just dont get why do I need to pay for it since it's a known fault.
> 
> Guess I'll have to speak to e service centre guys again. By the way, I was given a case number from Apple.


They _might_ just be doing a hold for the funds on your card, then releasing/refunding when everything's finished. Ask for some clarification on when they plan on charging you -- before, or after, sending it to Apple.

There are also the links to Apple in this thread reply:
https://discussions.apple.com/message/30486962#message30486962

You could also leapfrog the service center and email Tim Cook himself ([email protected], I think). Include your case number and see what he can swing. Word on the street is that he's pretty responsive.

Heck, he might slip up about the AW2 and say, "Just hang on another two weeks."


----------



## Snoweagle

BarracksSi said:


> They _might_ just be doing a hold for the funds on your card, then releasing/refunding when everything's finished. Ask for some clarification on when they plan on charging you -- before, or after, sending it to Apple.
> 
> There are also the links to Apple in this thread reply:
> https://discussions.apple.com/message/30486962#message30486962
> 
> You could also leapfrog the service center and email Tim Cook himself ([email protected], I think). Include your case number and see what he can swing. Word on the street is that he's pretty responsive.
> 
> Heck, he might slip up about the AW2 and say, "Just hang on another two weeks."


I just e-mailed him, so now awaiting for any reply. :-s

Waiting for Watch 2 is good, so this failing might be a blessing in disguise. But having to 'survive' without my AW now makes daily waits seem like forever!


----------



## ronalddheld

These posts on repair do not really belong in this thread. Maybe I will create a new thread.
Maybe two weeks to watch 2 announcement with IPhone 7?


----------



## Snoweagle

ronalddheld said:


> These posts on repair do not really belong in this thread. Maybe I will create a new thread.
> Maybe two weeks to watch 2 announcement with IPhone 7?


Apologies for side-tracking. Yes I'm also awaiting to see what Watch 2 brings, but GPS and a higher capacity battery are the main selling points for me.


----------



## ronalddheld

I certainly would want the higher capacity battery. Really want 4G cellular but that might be in 2017.


----------



## Snoweagle

ronalddheld said:


> I certainly would want the higher capacity battery. Really want 4G cellular but that might be in 2017.


Cellular capabilities are only 'might' next year, so no confirmation yet. Usually, there will be rumoured pictures of new yet-to-launch products but the Watch 2 doesn't have.


----------



## ronalddheld

That is a problem, we should have more leaks by now.


----------



## Snoweagle

ronalddheld said:


> That is a problem, we should have more leaks by now.


Yes and especially when the Keynote is just a stone's throw away.


----------



## BarracksSi

The 42mm Link Bracelet (just the bracelet) has been listed as "unavailable" in the Apple Store for weeks now. I wonder if it's being redesigned.


----------



## ronalddheld

It would be bad if AW1 and AW 2 hands were incompatible.


----------



## BarracksSi

ronalddheld said:


> It would be bad if AW1 and AW 2 hands were incompatible.


I think they'll be compatible. I also think the link bracelet needs some changes for durability's sake (or maybe they'll just change the style).


----------



## ronalddheld

Rumors are the 16th or 23d for IPhone 7 sales. Not extremely long to wait


----------



## Snoweagle

BarracksSi said:


> I think they'll be compatible. I also think the link bracelet needs some changes for durability's sake (or maybe they'll just change the style).





ronalddheld said:


> Rumors are the 16th or 23d for IPhone 7 sales. Not extremely long to wait


Well I really hope they are compatible as the Milanese Loop my wife bought for me on our 1st wedding anniversary now lies on the table without an AW. Just to share only, Apple got back to me and stated that upon assessment, my AW is a functional failure and considered an out-of-warranty replacement, hence I have to pay the high amount stated by the service centre. I rejected it so now I don't have a choice but to wait for AW 2 and this time, *I WILL* purchase AppleCare for AW 2.

Note: Singapore wasn't in the first list of countries for the AW launch, so I might have to wait longer.

iPhone 7 seems to be rather promising and good for those who want to re-contract their mobile plans or just purchase it off the shelf. I've to wait until next year for my 24 months contract to end so just in time for the anniversary model.


----------



## ronalddheld

AW prices are dropping. Is that necessarily a good sign for AW 2?


----------



## scentedlead

ronalddheld said:


> AW prices are dropping. Is that necessarily a good sign for AW 2?


Depends. Are you expecting a new watch or an old watch with new colors?


----------



## transit98

Which iWatch apps do you guys find useful I just got one for my wife.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronalddheld

I am expecting a new watch, but maybe old watch with new straps?


----------



## BarracksSi

transit98 said:


> Which iWatch apps do you guys find useful I just got one for my wife.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was about to write a long post, but I had already done so in an older thread:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f586/good-apps-apple-watch-3106186.html#post28161610


----------



## ronalddheld

Photo claims to show larger 334mAh battery for Apple Watch 2


----------



## ronalddheld

From Phonearena: 
As for the Apple Watch 2, KGI Securities analyst Ming-Chi Kuo says that there will be two versions of the timepiece. One will feature GPS and a barometer. Both new wearables will have improved waterproofing, battery life and a faster processor.


----------



## Snoweagle

ronalddheld said:


> Photo claims to show larger 334mAh battery for Apple Watch 2





ronalddheld said:


> From Phonearena:
> As for the Apple Watch 2, KGI Securities analyst Ming-Chi Kuo says that there will be two versions of the timepiece. One will feature GPS and a barometer. Both new wearables will have improved waterproofing, battery life and a faster processor.


That's great news! Awaiting for it!


----------



## ronalddheld

Next Apple Watch to be called iWatch?


----------



## pKal

I really hope it is released this month as I have just sold my Apple watch...


----------



## ConfusedOne

There is only one way I would ever consider purchasing an Apple watch.
If it had an always on mode to see the time no matter how I position my wrist.


----------



## ronalddheld

ConfusedOne said:


> There is only one way I would ever consider purchasing an Apple watch.
> If it had an always on mode to see the time no matter how I position my wrist.


Could that be done if jailbroken?


----------



## rationaltime

ConfusedOne said:


> There is only one way I would ever consider purchasing an Apple watch.
> If it had an always on mode to see the time no matter how I position my wrist.


There is a reason they built the watch the way it is. If the display
was always on it would deplete the charge on the battery.

Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## ConfusedOne

rationaltime said:


> There is a reason they built the watch the way it is. If the display
> was always on it would deplete the charge on the battery.
> 
> Thanks,
> rationaltime


That sounds like Apple's problem.
It is the only thing holding me back from buying it.


----------



## ronalddheld

rationaltime said:


> There is a reason they built the watch the way it is. If the display
> was always on it would deplete the charge on the battery.
> 
> Thanks,
> rationaltime


Put in a bigger battery and that solves the problem.


----------



## BarracksSi

(an aside: The AW display turns on pretty reliably for me. The worst scenario is when I'm carrying a drink in my watch hand, of course; but, if I'm laying down in bed, it turns on when I bring it to my face, somehow knowing I want to see it even though it's actually _inverted_.)



ronalddheld said:


> Put in a bigger battery and that solves the problem.


Sort of.

All signs point to a bigger battery in the next AW -- leaked parts include a thinner display (which gives more interior room) and a bigger battery (about 20% more capacity, I think). But that's not all that needs to be done.

AMOLED still has a problem with burn-in. You'll need to dim the display, or use an alternate face, or whatever else. You could abandon AMOLED altogether and switch to backlit transflective LCD like the old Gameboy Color, with lower resolution and bad non-lighted visibility. Or use E-ink like the Pebble, and lose color, resolution, and display thinness.

There are always tradeoffs. The best option right now-or to be picky, since mid-2014, when the AW was being finalized for its announcement-is AMOLED, for its brightness, contrast, color quality, pixel density, and thin hardware.

There are other things to consider, too, of course. There's the overall size, which although I see people wish it were bigger ("more masculine", whatever that means), I see others say they want it thinner -- so I think it's the right size already. There's the efficiency of the operating system, which if you believed the early reports of two-hour battery life, is much better than the 0.xxx internal betas must have been. Or choosing the radios -- ask any Pokemon Go player and they'll tell you using LTE plus GPS is a great way to eat up battery power.

You can be sure every gadget manufacturer is trying to figure out ways around each problem. Imagine being the company who achieves the big tricks -- near-infinite battery life, reasonable size, self-charging abilities (solar or kinetic), fast processing and data throughput, super-efficient hardware, and great display quality. _On top of all that,_ add the need for a great interface, software ecosystem, and support for third-party developers to write more apps.

This stuff ain't easy. You guys who want a watch body just five millimeters thick with oximeter sensors, GPS, LTE, cameras (one for taking pictures and another for video calls), an always-on display, and heaven knows what else (holographic keyboard projection?) are going to be waiting a long time.


----------



## ronalddheld

Not asking for s fully functional watch running 18 hours/day. Only want the time on without gestures or screnn touchs.


----------



## rationaltime

ronalddheld said:


> Put in a bigger battery and that solves the problem.


A simple solution is often the best.








Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## BarracksSi

ronalddheld said:


> *Not asking for s fully functional watch running 18 hours/day. *Only want the time on without gestures or screnn touchs.


Talk about low standards.


----------



## scentedlead

Re, any feature you want: So basically, if you're thinking of it, Apple's already thought of it and nixed it for some reason.

That said, I really don't understand wanting cameras on smartwatches. Your watch is already a viewfinder for your smartphone camera. What would a smartwatch camera do? Selfies? Do you really need videoconferencing when you're shopping at Costco? And if not selfies, then how would you angle the watch to take non-selfies?

(And as for the watch turning on with motion, the first few days I owned my AW, I did a lot of testing to turn it on. The trick is to make it think it's looking up at you. That said, I've had my wrist by my side and with only a slight turn, I've turned on the screen. And I'm gonna second turning on the watch in bed; it got so annoying that now I turn of "wake screen on wrist raise" when I go to bed. I think if you play with it for a few days, you'll get a feel for what does and doesn't turn on the screen.)



ronalddheld said:


> Not asking for s fully functional watch running 18 hours/day. Only want the time on without gestures or screnn touchs.





BarracksSi said:


> Talk about low standards.


If the time is all you want, then you could just wear a traditional analog or digital watch?


----------



## ronalddheld

No I want the AW features but when I do not use them, I want to see the time displayed even if just grayscale.


----------



## scentedlead

But the screens are mostly black because that’s less battery drain on an amoled display that’s a big contributor to battery drain—to save energy, the pixel has to be black and not some combination of RGB which grey is. And the screen turns off because amoled screens are prone to burn-in.

Even if you didn’t use any smartphone features, you’d still run into these issues with an always-on amoled display.


----------



## umarrajs

Excellent summary of the trade-offs.
Thanks.



BarracksSi said:


> (an aside: The AW display turns on pretty reliably for me. The worst scenario is when I'm carrying a drink in my watch hand, of course; but, if I'm laying down in bed, it turns on when I bring it to my face, somehow knowing I want to see it even though it's actually _inverted_.)
> 
> Sort of.
> 
> All signs point to a bigger battery in the next AW -- leaked parts include a thinner display (which gives more interior room) and a bigger battery (about 20% more capacity, I think). But that's not all that needs to be done.
> 
> AMOLED still has a problem with burn-in. You'll need to dim the display, or use an alternate face, or whatever else. You could abandon AMOLED altogether and switch to backlit transflective LCD like the old Gameboy Color, with lower resolution and bad non-lighted visibility. Or use E-ink like the Pebble, and lose color, resolution, and display thinness.
> 
> There are always tradeoffs. The best option right now-or to be picky, since mid-2014, when the AW was being finalized for its announcement-is AMOLED, for its brightness, contrast, color quality, pixel density, and thin hardware.
> 
> There are other things to consider, too, of course. There's the overall size, which although I see people wish it were bigger ("more masculine", whatever that means), I see others say they want it thinner -- so I think it's the right size already. There's the efficiency of the operating system, which if you believed the early reports of two-hour battery life, is much better than the 0.xxx internal betas must have been. Or choosing the radios -- ask any Pokemon Go player and they'll tell you using LTE plus GPS is a great way to eat up battery power.
> 
> You can be sure every gadget manufacturer is trying to figure out ways around each problem. Imagine being the company who achieves the big tricks -- near-infinite battery life, reasonable size, self-charging abilities (solar or kinetic), fast processing and data throughput, super-efficient hardware, and great display quality. _On top of all that,_ add the need for a great interface, software ecosystem, and support for third-party developers to write more apps.
> 
> This stuff ain't easy. You guys who want a watch body just five millimeters thick with oximeter sensors, GPS, LTE, cameras (one for taking pictures and another for video calls), an always-on display, and heaven knows what else (holographic keyboard projection?) are going to be waiting a long time.


----------



## ronalddheld

scentedlead said:


> But the screens are mostly black because that's less battery drain on an amoled display that's a big contributor to battery drain-to save energy, the pixel has to be black and not some combination of RGB which grey is. And the screen turns off because amoled screens are prone to burn-in.
> 
> Even if you didn't use any smartphone features, you'd still run into these issues with an always-on amoled display.


You could ameliorate burn in moving the time around the display.


----------



## BarracksSi

ronalddheld said:


> You could ameliorate burn in moving the time around the display.


Not much room to move this around without making everything look out of whack:


----------



## ronalddheld

BarracksSi said:


> Not much room to move this around without making everything look out of whack:


For low power mode(always on), digital time only on.the displsy.


----------



## BarracksSi

ronalddheld said:


> For low power mode(always on), digital time only on.the displsy.


Which still doesn't exactly solve the [perceived] problem of not having it turn on every time you try to look at it, meaning you won't see the complications you're so accustomed to using.


----------



## ronalddheld

BarracksSi said:


> Which still doesn't exactly solve the [perceived] problem of not having it turn on every time you try to look at it, meaning you won't see the complications you're so accustomed to using.


Touch the screen and go back to normal operating mode.


----------



## Greg Bell

Although I am a big apple guy I have resisted the Apple Watch. However, if the battery life is truly better I might give this one a whirl. I wouldn't mind getting rid of my fitbit.


----------



## ronalddheld

Hopefully we will know sometime after 10 am PT whether the AW 2 is coming out soon.


----------



## ronalddheld

"Breath" deep-breathing app, quick SOS dialing, and Scribble messages are just some of the new features coming to watchOS 3.
Pokemon GO is coming to the Watch. Goodbye Watch battery. Pokemon Go for Apple Watch will be shipping before end of year.


----------



## ronalddheld

Apple Watch Series 2 - it's been completely re-engineered. Watch 1 was splash-proof. The new one is swim-proof. 

Apple has vigorously tested the Watch 2's water-resistance to ensure long-term resistance.

Apple has vigorously tested the Watch 2's water-resistance to ensure long-term resistance.
Apple has vigorously tested the Watch 2's water-resistance to ensure long-term resistance.A new chipset with faster CPU and GPU will be found in the Watch Series 2. Watch 2 will have a new display - the brightest screen on an Apple device ever - 1000 nits.


----------



## ronalddheld

A new hiking app will work with the built-in GPS, called ViewRanger.Viewranger will display interesting facts about the environment you're hiking at. Cool! Watch 2 will be available in aluminum, stainless steel, and... wait for it... ceramic(Mine! RDH). Also a Nike edition.

Watch 2 will be available in aluminum, stainless steel, and... wait for it... ceramic

Watch 2 will be available in aluminum, stainless steel, and... wait for it... ceramic


----------



## ronalddheld

Watch Series 2 will cost $369; Watch Series 1 will cost $269; preorders on September 9. Live blog for AW 2 done.


----------



## BarracksSi

Ceramic! There's a surprise. I was thinking titanium might be the next material. My wife's sensitive skin would like ceramic.


----------



## scentedlead

Darn it, no requirements revealed for the new watch. Will I need to buy a new iPhone?

Editing to add: I just went shopping for a new watch and it seems the Series 2 will need just an iPhone 5, just like the Series 1. Though, it seems that WatchOS 3 will require iOS 10.


----------



## ronalddheld

Apple Watch series 2 goes official: swim-proof, more powerful and with GPS built-in. I presume it links to any modern IPhone.


----------



## Chibatastic

Huge update to Apple watch! It'll be hard to resist. I see that their upgrading the processor for original apple watch too. This may be bad news for the level of performance in watch OS3 for original apple watch.. We'll see.

Chibatastic


----------



## Docwein

Well, after a long wait the series 2 is here, swim-proof, GPS, better screen, faster chip, and bigger battery. Furthermore, the series 1 gets the same chip without the other features (must be alot leftover, as sales have dropped). While the new model is more useable, the pricing is still the problem. I think i'll wait until next year and Apple will discontinue the series 1, and reduce the price of the series 2.


----------



## scentedlead

I have always wanted two (or more) AWs and this is excuse enough for me to get that second—though, looking at my budget, probably a lower-end model. Do I want black again, or do I go for a silver-colored case? I do admit I like the look of the black face, the black band, and a light case as a border. Something about a border makes something look more formal and important.


----------



## Chibatastic

scentedlead said:


> I have always wanted two (or more) AWs and this is excuse enough for me to get that second-though, looking at my budget, probably a lower-end model. Do I want black again, or do I go for a silver-colored case? I do admit I like the look of the black face, the black band, and a light case as a border. Something about a border makes something look more formal and important.


If you already have black and keeping the original, get the silver. I have the SS with white strap and it's still my favourite combo.


----------



## oak1971

I was just at the apple store today. I did see a new Iphone with wireless headphones. I didn't see a new watch, but I wasn't looking for one either. Just trying to get my macpro un....ed.


----------



## ronalddheld

The new ceramic Apple Watch series 2 comes at a colossal price: $1,250 and up.
I suppose i will pass if I intend to upgrade every year (really want cellular)


----------



## ronalddheld

I hope the blog posts were of some use for quick info. Now we wait until Friday to preorder...


----------



## TaTaToothy

I was kinda hoping there would be more meaningful updates to justify an Apple Watch 2. Still feels like they are not quite there yet in terms of making this a mainstream device for most people.


----------



## BarracksSi

TaTaToothy said:


> I was kinda hoping there would be more meaningful updates to justify an Apple Watch 2. Still feels like they are not quite there yet in terms of making this a mainstream device for most people.


Waiting for cellular?


----------



## LikeClockWork

I like the fact that it will be much faster, but still no, I don't plan on ever going digital


----------



## ronalddheld

My opinion is that new evolutionary hardware for AW and IPhone were not ready in 2016.


----------



## oak1971

I was standing right in front of the the new Iphone and didn't notice until I saw no headphone jack.


----------



## oak1971

I think earth shattering change died with Steve Jobs.


----------



## Fer Guzman

BarracksSi said:


> Ceramic! There's a surprise. I was thinking titanium might be the next material. My wife's sensitive skin would like ceramic.


I was also surprised. I would have liked black ceramic. I am very intrigued by the ceramic case though.


----------



## Fer Guzman

The GPS chip and faster processor are enough to make me want to update since I use the watch everyday. I would be surprised if you can only use GPS for workout tracking, like no GPS tracking for direction w/o the phone?


----------



## Fer Guzman

The Hermes deployant is so cool. I weirdly like the ceramic one, and I never like white watches. I don't think I can rock the white ceramic though, it looks a tad feminine. My SS one has a ton of scratches though.


----------



## Greg Bell

I have to say. Every single Apple release is followed by a bunch of people saying "what? no mind-shattering innovation??!!" This goes back to the very first iPhone, iPod, etc. Every single one. Then it is retroactively remembered as an event that was hailed by all as the second coming--usually by people trashing the next release.


----------



## BarracksSi

Fer Guzman said:


> The GPS chip and faster processor are enough to make me want to update since I use the watch everyday. I would be surprised if you can only use GPS for workout tracking, like no GPS tracking for direction w/o the phone?


Sounds like the Series 2 only has GPS and no cellular, so it won't be able to help with directions (it'd need to continuously download mapping data -- street names, points of interest, etc -- even if it doesn't display a map).

The new Series 1 model has no GPS (but a faster system chip than the first generation).


----------



## Fer Guzman

BarracksSi said:


> Sounds like the Series 2 only has GPS and no cellular, so it won't be able to help with directions (it'd need to continuously download mapping data -- street names, points of interest, etc -- even if it doesn't display a map).
> 
> The new Series 1 model has no GPS (but a faster system chip than the first generation).


Did not know that, I just assumed a car GPS had the info downloaded and just needed a GPS signal to work. Here's to a cell chip in 2 more years haha.


----------



## scentedlead

I wonder how much battery Pokémon Go will drain. If this game works anything like Maps, then be prepared to carry a power bank and charging cable, or come home early.

(Though, better a dead watch than a dead phone?)


----------



## ronalddheld

Might use the GPS a little. Wish I could scrape up the funds for a ceramic case.


----------



## BarracksSi

Fer Guzman said:


> Did not know that, I just assumed a car GPS had the info downloaded and just needed a GPS signal to work. Here's to a cell chip in 2 more years haha.


Many car GPSes do, or used to, have their maps preloaded. They did this with DVD-ROMs or by plugging in an SD card. This was also before cellular data got fast enough to send real-time map data, which now includes traffic data and temporary road closures (which preloaded maps couldn't do).



scentedlead said:


> I wonder how much battery Pokémon Go will drain. If this game works anything like Maps, then be prepared to carry a power bank and charging cable, or come home early.
> 
> (Though, better a dead watch than a dead phone?)


Maps is always ready to download data. Pokemon Go, I _think,_ has to be running in the foreground to work (I'll check later; mine never did anything if it was in the background), and is also always downloading data (and running the screen).

I think the Pokemon Go app keeps track of location like how workout apps do. It can't constantly download data, so maybe it just keeps a database of points on the watch, updating it when it syncs with the phone.

I'll be keeping a close eye on this. I already feel that GPS without data is marginally useful, but it appears to be a selling point.


----------



## scentedlead

Well, with maps, it’s the constant checking of the screen that really drains my battery—between the car radio and people in the car talking, I really do need to check the screen for my next turn or exit—and then getting haptic feedback and pulling data also don’t help.

I wish I knew more about Pokémon Go. Does it use the AW’s GPS or the iPhone’s? Does it use the taptic engine? How frequently do you get notifications? (An AW-less nephew is demanding answers!)

As for the iPhone app, does it do anything if in the foreground while the screen is off? I’m tempted to tell my nephew to just get a power bank and a car charger—sounds cheaper than a new AW.


----------



## oak1971

Was at the apple store again today, they had watches and stuff. (yawn).


----------



## ronalddheld

My Apple store did not have the new models out. Friday they claimed they would be on display.


----------



## bahi

we are waiting


----------



## Greg Bell

I keep checking my order status hoping it will ship early. My charger and extra band are waiting!


----------



## Fer Guzman

Mine is getting here tomorrow.


----------



## ronalddheld

Today is The day. Hopeful preorders appear by the end of the day.


----------



## Fer Guzman

Got the ceramic actually liked the way it looks. Not that much lighter than the steel, like 4 grams lighter I was surprised.


----------



## ronalddheld

Want the ceramic but the cost is likely out of my budget. Maybe if I knew no cellular upgrade for two or more years...


----------



## Fer Guzman

Yeah who knows it might be another 1-2 years. I haven't noticed much a difference in brightness, it's still pretty bad in direct sunlight.


----------



## ronalddheld

Anyone see a PDF manual for this watch that they can attach or post a link to?


----------



## Fer Guzman

It's definitely 1mm thicker. 13mm total if you count the ceramic backplate/HR sensor


----------



## Fer Guzman

ronalddheld said:


> Anyone see a PDF manual for this watch that they can attach or post a link to?


Here's the user manual. I don't think it's PDF because they update it.

http://help.apple.com/watch/#/apda40d70599


----------



## ronalddheld

Anyone recommend a non basic model just for the sapphire crystal?


----------



## ronalddheld

ronalddheld said:


> Anyone recommend a non basic model just for the sapphire crystal?


Thanks, but I need a document versus webpages. Can someone post it when it becomes available?


----------



## Rebnats

Fer Guzman said:


> Yeah who knows it might be another 1-2 years. I haven't noticed much a difference in brightness, it's still pretty bad in direct sunlight.


Oh dear, they said the brightness is increased. Still unreadable outdoors in sunshine. I sent the original watch back because of this issue, not good for a so called sport/fitness watch, let alone trying to read text or see the time. Great indoors but who wants activity tracking then. I will pass again on this one.


----------



## Fer Guzman

^brightness did increase and it's noticeable side by side with an old one but in direct sunlight definitely harder to read but still readable


I did a 30 min run without the iPhone. Used up 5% what I didn't like is that they got rid of the hard press during a workout to end a workout, now you have swipe to the left and end it.


----------



## DustinC

scentedlead said:


> I wonder how much battery Pokémon Go will drain. If this game works anything like Maps, then be prepared to carry a power bank and charging cable, or come home early.
> 
> (Though, better a dead watch than a dead phone?)


Just make sure you have some space left on your watch band so you can tuck that charging puck underneath the watch


----------



## BarracksSi

Fer Guzman said:


> ^brightness did increase and it's noticeable side by side with an old one but in direct sunlight definitely harder to read but still readable
> 
> I did a 30 min run without the iPhone. Used up 5% what I didn't like is that they got rid of the hard press during a workout to end a workout, now you have swipe to the left and end it.


Should be able to press both buttons instead (I haven't yet done a workout with watchOS 3).

[edit] Just tested it. Pressing both buttons pauses the workout, and you can end it later (after you dry your fingers, I suppose). Force Press is gone, like you said.

On balance, maybe this is better. Hardware buttons are always better than touchscreens for wet fingers, and Force Press, while more reliable than swiping, still wasn't great. I'll go with the change.


----------



## Fer Guzman

Pressing both buttons take a screenshot of the watch.

Update: oh it pauses the workout but doesn't end it.


----------



## BarracksSi

Fer Guzman said:


> Pressing both buttons take a screenshot of the watch.


Yeah, and pauses the workout, too.

You can also disable screenshots.

Some others hope Apple will offer a more granular option so we can do screenshots except during a workout, then pressing both buttons would pause.

Tested again; first double-press paused and took a screenshot of the active workout. Second double-press took another screenshot of the pause screen, then resumed the workout.


----------



## Fer Guzman

If I press both buttons it takes a screen shot and pauses until I hit resume


----------



## BarracksSi

Fer Guzman said:


> If I press both buttons it takes a screen shot and pauses until I hit resume


Right, and while it's paused, you would swipe left (or right?) to get to the lock/end/resume screen.

At least this way you can stop the recording while your fingers are still sweaty, then properly end the workout later.


----------



## Fer Guzman

Yes. I've played with it a couple times and swiping and ending seems faster than hard press to end in the previous software because in the previous software it was super slow


----------



## Fer Guzman

Just wanted to share battery usage. I've used the watch as I regularly do and used the GPS without phone for about 36-37 minutes. I'm ending the day with these stats in the pic and my battery life left is 25%. I haven't charged the watch during the day just started with 100% in the morning so the battery should last as long as before even with GPS usage.


----------



## wps

Has anyone on here done an official review of the AW2 yet?


----------



## BarracksSi

wps said:


> Has anyone on here done an official review of the AW2 yet?


Me personally? No, and I won't be doing a review unless I can spend enough time with one.

For now, I'm keeping my first-gen ("AW0", some are calling it, to differentiate it from the new Series 1 and 2 models). If my wife decides she wants one, then I'll get to play with it.

More reviews are popping up online, of course.


----------



## ronalddheld

wps said:


> Has anyone on here done an official review of the AW2 yet?


Good question.


----------



## Fer Guzman

wps said:


> Has anyone on here done an official review of the AW2 yet?


I think reviewing the AW is difficult because it has too many features. Having said that, I did record a quick video on the ceramic model and posted it on youtube if you want to see it. But it isn't a review of the features.


----------



## Fer Guzman

I've noticed that the area where the screen meets the case is not as smooth or seamless as my previous SS model. Not sure if this is a ceramic only thing. Anyone else with a series 2 feel the same thing?


----------



## ronalddheld

I was at the Apple store. They were busy so i did not get to look in detail at the series 2 watches. The ceramic looks nicer than i thought.
Is the series 2 manual in IBooks? If so can someone use the iPhone app to convert it to PDF and post it here?


----------



## dawn

Apple series 2 watch to me isn't worth the upgrade, just because it's water resistance. I am definitely not planning on getting it anytime soon...anyone here feels the same way?


----------



## ronalddheld

dawn said:


> Apple series 2 watch to me isn't worth the upgrade, just because it's water resistance. I am definitely not planning on getting it anytime soon...anyone here feels the same way?


From 1 to 2 is not really needed if watchos 3 is pushed to it.


----------



## scentedlead

Can the Series 2 use the same charger the original watches used? Or are there differences between the chargers that I shouldn’t or couldn’t mix and match them?


----------



## BarracksSi

Fer Guzman said:


> I've noticed that the area where the screen meets the case is not as smooth or seamless as my previous SS model. Not sure if this is a ceramic only thing. Anyone else with a series 2 feel the same thing?


My guess is that they've rounded off the sharp edges for the ceramic case, hopefully to avoid it chipping too easily where it might get banged on something.



scentedlead said:


> Can the Series 2 use the same charger the original watches used? Or are there differences between the chargers that I shouldn't or couldn't mix and match them?


Same charger, nothing to worry about. I'll bet they keep it for as long as they keep making watches.


----------



## BarracksSi

ronalddheld said:


> Is the series 2 manual in IBooks? If so can someone use the iPhone app to convert it to PDF and post it here?


I didn't think it would be, but I searched, and Apple's posted it. Well, the iBooks store listing says it's from April 2015, but it's been updated for watchOS 3:
https://itun.es/us/4HEW6.l

Not sure what you're looking for in a PDF when Apple's own site is very mobile-friendly these days (which bugs me as a frequent desktop user, but that's a whole 'nother topic...)


----------



## scentedlead

scentedlead said:


> Can the Series 2 use the same charger the original watches used? Or are there differences between the chargers that I shouldn't or couldn't mix and match them?





BarracksSi said:


> Same charger, nothing to worry about. I'll bet they keep it for as long as they keep making watches.


Fantastic, I can keep one on my night stand and stash the other one in my overnight bag.

As for keeping it that way forever, well, I used to think that too about the iPod/iPhone dock connector-and then Lightning came out. Never say never but at least Apple tries to be conservative with things, not really rocking the boat unless something significantly better comes along. At least the AW charger is elegant enough that Apple has little reason to significantly change it.


----------



## rationaltime

BarracksSi said:


> I didn't think it would be, but I searched, and Apple's posted it. Well, the iBooks store listing says it's from April 2015, but it's been updated for watchOS 3:
> https://itun.es/us/4HEW6.l
> 
> Not sure what you're looking for in a PDF when Apple's own site is very mobile-friendly these days (which bugs me as a frequent desktop user, but that's a whole 'nother topic...)


He is not on the system, so "mobile-friendly" doesn't help.

Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## ronalddheld

BarracksSi said:


> I didn't think it would be, but I searched, and Apple's posted it. Well, the iBooks store listing says it's from April 2015, but it's been updated for watchOS 3:
> https://itun.es/us/4HEW6.l
> 
> Not sure what you're looking for in a PDF when Apple's own site is very mobile-friendly these days (which bugs me as a frequent desktop user, but that's a whole 'nother topic...)


Thanks but I do not want to read this online or go through webpages. I want a document I can read offline on a PC.


----------



## BarracksSi

ronalddheld said:


> Thanks but I do not want to read this online or go through webpages. I want a document I can read offline on a PC.


You're being pretty demanding and grumpy for a mod.

iBooks won't let me print to PDF (copyrights and DRM and all that). Another google search (actually, I use DuckDuckGo for searches) brought me this:
https://manuals.info.apple.com/MANUALS/1000/MA1708/en_US/apple_watch_user_guide.pdf

It's not updated for watchOS 3, but it'll give a good start.


----------



## scentedlead

ronalddheld said:


> Thanks but I do not want to read this online or go through webpages. I want a document I can read offline on a PC.


If you have a OS X/MacOS computer or iOS tablet, you could just download iBooks? And once you download the booklet, it's there until you delete it from your library so offline reading is very possible.


----------



## ronalddheld

I am not demanding anyone do this. If it sounds that way, I apologize. I have no other tablet or laptop running OSX.
BarracksSi I read that the IBook app can convert to PDF, maybe that was false.


----------



## BarracksSi

ronalddheld said:


> BarracksSi I read that the IBook app can convert to PDF, maybe that was false.


iBooks is much like iTunes in that it's strictly a reader and not a creator or editor. I've read that iBooks Author can do it (pretty much the way any other OS X app can "Print to PDF"), but it doesn't look like I can "author" a file that wasn't mine to begin with (and which I don't have permissions to modify).

Is your destination PC not connected to the internet?


----------



## ronalddheld

BarracksSi said:


> iBooks is much like iTunes in that it's strictly a reader and not a creator or editor. I've read that iBooks Author can do it (pretty much the way any other OS X app can "Print to PDF"), but it doesn't look like I can "author" a file that wasn't mine to begin with (and which I don't have permissions to modify).
> 
> Is your destination PC not connected to the internet?


Thanks for trying. I have internet connections with a Windows laptop.


----------



## BarracksSi

ronalddheld said:


> Thanks for trying. I have internet connections with a Windows laptop.


This is the closest you'll get:
https://help.apple.com/watch/

I don't think they've posted PDFs in a while.


----------



## Fer Guzman

Yeah the newest one isn't in PDF.


----------



## ronalddheld

Fer Guzman said:


> Yeah the newest one isn't in PDF.


Maybe in a month or so?


----------



## ronalddheld

The Apple Watch No Longer Totally Sucks


----------



## cottonlume

I'm waiting for a full ceramic case version


----------



## ronalddheld

cottonlume said:


> I'm waiting for a full ceramic case version


That would be nice as a hefty price reduction.


----------



## BarracksSi

cottonlume said:


> I'm waiting for a full ceramic case version


Different from the one they're selling now?


----------



## RolexGMT

wps said:


> Has anyone on here done an official review of the AW2 yet?


Yes please! Someone please do it! I don't want to have to wait for Hodinkee!


----------



## cottonlume

BarracksSi said:


> Different from the one they're selling now?


Is it really the whole case? Or is it just the caseback that is ceramic. Excuse my ignorance


----------



## Fer Guzman

cottonlume said:


> Is it really the whole case? Or is it just the caseback that is ceramic. Excuse my ignorance


The white case one is all ceramic. The stainless and aluminum have a ceramic case back and part of the crown is ceramic but the cases are not.


----------



## BarracksSi

cottonlume said:


> Is it really the whole case? Or is it just the caseback that is ceramic. Excuse my ignorance


The models with the ceramic caseback are the original steel ("Series 0", as people are unofficially calling it) and all the new Series 2 models (both in steel and aluminum). The ones with the plastic caseback are the original "Series 0" aluminum and new Series 1 aluminum.

They've also introduced a new Edition model, dropping the 18k gold versions and replacing them with a white ceramic-cased version. Same features as the Series 2 (GPS, 50m WR), for $1249-1299 on Edition-specific Sport bands with matching ceramic pins.
Apple Watch Edition - Apple


----------



## Fer Guzman

BarracksSi said:


> The models with the ceramic caseback are the original steel ("Series 0", as people are unofficially calling it) and all the new Series 2 models (both in steel and aluminum). The ones with the plastic caseback are the original "Series 0" aluminum and new Series 1 aluminum.
> 
> They've also introduced a new Edition model, dropping the 18k gold versions and replacing them with a white ceramic-cased version. Same features as the Series 2 (GPS, 50m WR), for $1249-1299 on Edition-specific Sport bands with matching ceramic pins.
> Apple Watch Edition - Apple


Series 2 aluminum now has a ceramic case back.


----------



## BarracksSi

Fer Guzman said:


> Series 2 aluminum now has a ceramic case back.


Yup. To clarify:

Ceramic caseback: Series 0 steel, all Series 2 models (aluminum, steel, ceramic).

Plastic composite: Series 0 aluminum, all Series 1 (which are all aluminum).


----------



## cottonlume

BarracksSi said:


> The models with the ceramic caseback are the original steel ("Series 0", as people are unofficially calling it) and all the new Series 2 models (both in steel and aluminum). The ones with the plastic caseback are the original "Series 0" aluminum and new Series 1 aluminum.
> 
> They've also introduced a new Edition model, dropping the 18k gold versions and replacing them with a white ceramic-cased version. Same features as the Series 2 (GPS, 50m WR), for $1249-1299 on Edition-specific Sport bands with matching ceramic pins.
> Apple Watch Edition - Apple


Good to know! Thanks!


----------



## ronalddheld

https://www.engadget.com/2016/10/01/apple-watch-series-2-mini-review/
Comments?


----------



## BarracksSi

ronalddheld said:


> https://www.engadget.com/2016/10/01/apple-watch-series-2-mini-review/
> Comments?


Not much worth commenting on. Definitely as the post says -- quick summary.


----------



## ronalddheld

Waiting for other sites to post a full review...


----------



## ronalddheld

Watch teardown: https://www.ifixit.com/Teardown/Apple+Watch+Series+2+Teardown/67385


----------



## LONG_HAUL

BarracksSi said:


> Not much worth commenting on. Definitely as the post says -- quick summary.


Some of the main upgrades are arguably geared toward creating a watch that serves functions outside of what we find in smartwatches and fitness trackers. The author however indicates it fails to deliver on that respect. Is that not remarkable? The display upgrade may have cut into the profit margins significantly.


----------



## BarracksSi

LONG_HAUL said:


> Some of the main upgrades are arguably geared toward creating a watch that serves functions outside of what we find in smartwatches and fitness trackers. The author however indicates it fails to deliver on that respect. Is that not remarkable? The display upgrade may have cut into the profit margins significantly.


The funniest thing about the tagline -- "Most people are better off with the lower-priced Series 1" -- is that they immediately followed up with the opening statement, "The Apple Watch Series 2 is what the company should have put out last year..."

Okay, so Engadget can't decide what to say. Here's a couple more verbose reviews, the first with lots of pictures:
Apple Watch Series 2 review: The best small smartwatch in the world | iMore
Daring Fireball: Apple Watch Series 2 and WatchOS 3

For most people, _yes,_ the Series 1, or even the "Series 0" first-gen model, are plenty of smartwatch for whatever they're going to do. There are just three notable features added to the Series 2, functionally-speaking, and they're only enhancements to what the other models can do. It was a small feat to add onboard GPS, 50m of water resistance (far beyond the original's splash-proof rating), and a twice-as-bright screen to the AW, and if I didn't already have my original model, I'd get a Series 2 for sure.

When pundits complain about what the AW doesn't do, it's usually because they forget that the AW is extensible. Is Apple's plain Workout app not enough for you? You can pick from at least a dozen others. Not getting a consistent heart rate reading during your HITT session? Get a bluetooth HR chest strap (maybe even the same one you used for your other fitness watch). Want weather radar instead of just basic temperature forecasts? I can show you the weather app I use. The AW doesn't include a timesheet organizing app -- so I downloaded one. I've got three messaging apps -- how many more have AW versions, anyway?

Maybe more people will buy the Series 1 instead of the Series 2. Maybe they'll scoop up the older models on Craigslist or on clearance at Best Buy. Big deal. What matters to Apple is getting _more_ watches onto people's wrists. More users means more potential for app downloads, which means more developers go home happy.

No fitness watch from Fitbit, Garmin, Suunto, or TomTom, or any others (like who...?) have such wide-ranging smartwatch capabilities. Not many smartwatches, whether from LG, Samsung, or Motorola, can boast an app ecosystem like Apple's.

Now, if the current cream of the crop -- AW Series 2, Samsung Gear S3, whatever LG is up to now, etc -- still don't have enough features to sway a potential buyer, there isn't much to add until some major technological hurdles are passed.


----------



## BarracksSi

Another review, this one at Ars:
Heading into its second year, the Apple Watch finds its focus | Ars Technica


----------



## ronalddheld

Got to play with an Aluminum series 2 watch. Spend more time talking about watchOS 3 than actually then trying apps. Found that apple care is twice as expensive for the ceramic model versus the others..


----------



## rationaltime

You drop your stainless quartz watch on the tile floor maybe you get
a scratch or dent. You drop your ceramic quartz watch maybe you
crack the case.

That reminds of the IO-520. "Case cracks" are expensive to fix.


Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## BarracksSi

Speaking of the ceramic case, some [typically hyper-picky] Apple buyers complain of a more pronounced "ledge" between the top edge of the ceramic and the display glass. In the pics I've seen (I haven't handled the ceramic model yet), instead of raising to a thin edge like the steel and aluminum models, there is indeed a softened edge on the ceramic.

The best explanation yet is to avoid easily chipping the edge where it meets the sapphire glass. If the ceramic were instead molded to a thin edge, I don't think it would take a knock very well.


----------



## ronalddheld

All good advice. Odds are i will look at the price and go for the Aluminum version.


----------



## ronalddheld

Apple Watch Series 2 Review


----------



## dawn

I can't tell the big difference on the new watch, still the same design on this one.



ronalddheld said:


> Apple Watch Series 2 Review


----------



## ronalddheld

Changes are on the inside.


----------



## BarracksSi

The construction changes inside the Series 2 are in the details, but they're numerous. Compare the two tear downs:
https://www.ifixit.com/Teardown/Apple+Watch+Teardown/40655
https://www.ifixit.com/Teardown/Apple+Watch+Series+2+Teardown/67385

iFixit says the Series 1 is built identically to the first-gen "Series 0" -- that is, the ribbon connectors are the same, the display hardware is the same, etc., although the system package is new.

New chipset, bigger battery, much brighter display, and better seals amount to the functional changes to the Series 2. It's supposed to be easier to replace the display and battery, too.

The exterior didn't change because it doesn't _have_ to change.


----------



## Fer Guzman

BarracksSi said:


> Speaking of the ceramic case, some [typically hyper-picky] Apple buyers complain of a more pronounced "ledge" between the top edge of the ceramic and the display glass. In the pics I've seen (I haven't handled the ceramic model yet), instead of raising to a thin edge like the steel and aluminum models, there is indeed a softened edge on the ceramic.
> 
> The best explanation yet is to avoid easily chipping the edge where it meets the sapphire glass. If the ceramic were instead molded to a thin edge, I don't think it would take a knock very well.


I've been not complaining about this but asking if it was by design and why. The hodinkee article of the ceramic case version says it is by design. It doesn't bother me but the version 1 is better. Do the series 2 SS and aluminum also have this or just the ceramic.


----------



## BarracksSi

Fer Guzman said:


> I've been not complaining about this but asking if it was by design and why. The hodinkee article of the ceramic case version says it is by design. It doesn't bother me but the version 1 is better. Do the series 2 SS and aluminum also have this or just the ceramic.


The metal cases seem the same as before, with a sharp, thin edge making a smooth transition to the glass. I think the cutouts for the buttons in the ceramic watch have a more rounded curve on their edges, too, but I'd have to get a hold of one and compare to be sure.

I've wondered if, when other watch manufacturers do ceramic, it's a good idea to use the exact same shapes as they do with steel. I'm no materials engineer, but I wonder if sharp corners and transitions create high-stress areas that would be more prone to cracking.


----------



## ronalddheld

I would think smooth and rounded would be better, but do not know what the design engineers really had in mind.


----------



## ronalddheld

Trying to find out if there will be an upgrade program for the AW.


----------



## BarracksSi

ronalddheld said:


> Trying to find out if there will be an upgrade program for the AW.


Doesn't seem like it, not even a trade-in program through Apple.


----------



## ronalddheld

A trade in program would be good, next question to ask.


----------



## ronalddheld

https://api.watchville.co/v2/posts/24400/click


----------



## whosurbuddiee

ronalddheld said:


> Trying to find out if there will be an upgrade program for the AW.


I would say there is almost zero chance of this. The Apple Watch V0 and V1 are near worthless now. (The sport is selling around $140-170 and quickly dropping)

With iPhone trade ins, they can at least refurb them, turn around and sell the iPhone 6 or 6s and make some money. The refurbed Apple Watch V0/V1 doesnt have enough market value for them to make any money of them.


----------



## Fer Guzman

ronalddheld said:


> I would think smooth and rounded would be better, but do not know what the design engineers really had in mind.


In a hodinkee article it states it may be for the water resistance and someone in the apple store thought the same thing.


----------



## LiquidTurbo

BarracksSi said:


> The construction changes inside the Series 2 are in the details, but they're numerous. Compare the two tear downs:
> 
> iFixit says the Series 1 is built identically to the first-gen "Series 0" -- that is, the ribbon connectors are the same, the display hardware is the same, etc., although the system package is new.
> 
> New chipset, bigger battery, much brighter display, and better seals amount to the functional changes to the Series 2. It's supposed to be easier to replace the display and battery, too.
> 
> The exterior didn't change because it doesn't _have_ to change.


Thanks for this. Wasn't sure of the differences, I thought it was only waterproof for the new Series 2, as their marketing indicates. They don't mention the other features.


----------



## dantan

Received mine today!


----------

